# Autism, Teeth Grinding?



## xpinkpandax

Just wondering if anyone else's LO's has done or does this? My daughter has shown signs of Autism although she hasn't been diagnosed yet as she is only 2, she has improved a little with speech and recognising language which is great although there are still signs. I obviously don't know whether it is Autism or Development Delay but lately I've been concerned about her starting to grind her teeth, it's getting worse and she does it everyday, which can't be good on her teeth! I don't have a clue how I'm to get her to stop as she doesn't understand me, any advice?


----------



## Tiff

You could try getting some fidget toys for her. Claire used to grind her teeth at that age, but I don't know if it was an Autism thing or just that she liked the noise it made when she did it. :shrug: 

We found most of our fidget toys from the dollar store here. :thumbup:


----------



## AimeeM

My 9 year old did it very bad but only at night. He wore down some teeth it was that bad. He has been diagnosed with ADHD. My two year old son has started doing this now and I do have concerns with him. I have no experience of other kids than my own though so may not be linked in with adhd/autism.


----------



## suzib76

Jack isnt a grinder but he is a chewer so we use these chew buddys to let him do it safely

https://www.sensorydirect.com/products/chewbuddy.asp

may be worth a try with a grinder


----------



## lisa35

Yes Finlay does it quite alot since I have started giving him his chewelry which has stopped all his bad habits of putting things in his mouth, biting & grinding his teeth.:thumbup:


----------

